# Substrate



## Greenie22 (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi,
I am due to construct a large viv for my Burmese Python and up until now I have used astroturf, cut to the size of her viv in several sheets so that when one is soiled it is cleaned and a fresh one is replaced.
I have been told that bark is the better option. I tried this method initially but ended up going through bags and bags of substrate. Once she had either urinated or pooed, I brushed out her viv, cleaned it with soap and water and introduced fresh, she could urinate on Monday, I could clean it out and on Wednesday she could soil her viv and I would do the same. This apparently is excessive and that I should be spot cleaning, only completely cleaning out the viv monthly at minimum.
What are your thoughts and can you advise me on what type of bark substrate is best as I have heard that using bark can be complicit in respiratory complications


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Have a read of this thread which looked at various substrates and members discussed the pro's and cons for each type. Several members used orchard bark for large boids.

I currently use _Aubiose Hemp Bedding_ for my snakes as it's cheap, absorbent, doesn't seem to be as dusty as other substrates I've tried, and being a natural product doesn't cause any issues when ingested. It's only major negative is that it gets everywhere and even changing the water bowl some gets dropped on the carpets.

I get mine from GW Titmus  as they are local to me, but I believe they do offer delivery, or you can source it form other suppliers, just at higher prices.


----------

